# Asphalt texture?



## Sulaco (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi!
I would like to get some tips on how to simulate the asphalt texture off an airstrip runway?
I'm doing two A-10 at the same time and would like to display them on a base simulating the runway. One will be in flight doing a low pass and the other will be "taxi-ing" on the airstrip.

Thanks!


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

I've used black sandpaper before and liked the results. There is also a product (can't remember the name though I think it has "roadway" in the title), that I've seen advertised in FSM that utilizes a two or three-step process to create asphalt and Woodland Scenics also has a product for that purpose.

- Fred


----------



## Sulaco (Nov 25, 2004)

> I've used black sandpaper before and liked the results


MANY THANKS for the tips Fred!!! i think a 400 or 600 grit might just do the trick... :thumbsup: 

I might also try the Woodland Scenics "Road System Kit" 

(And to tell that i already had the solution just before my eyes and never thought of it...) 

Thanks Again! :wave: 

Stef


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

You're welcome! Glad to help. Let me know how it works out.

- Fred


----------



## from_beyond (Nov 9, 2001)

Elmer's glue & black sand.

Your local craft store will have a small sand-art section where you can buy sand in various colors.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2005)

You can also try roofing tar paper sold at home improvement centers. Does the trick real nice.
Tom


----------



## Sulaco (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for the other tips guys, i might also give them a try, but i'm not there yet...
Those Monogram A-10 take a little more filling and sanding than i expected... :freak:


----------



## RobDog (Nov 30, 1999)

...along with Racer X's tip,I use the FREE roof composite samples from Lowes/home depot(?)

They come in a multitude of earthen colors and come in 8"x2"strips.(perfect size for a 1:64 lane section of traffic.


----------



## anmracing (Jan 18, 2005)

The sand paper idea is great for pictures up close.....


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would agree with anmracing, looks pretty realistic in those pix. Just place some yellow or white stripes here and there and you have the real thing. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## anmracing (Jan 18, 2005)

Thx Roadrnr. 
I think the lighting could have been better. I need to get a bigger piece of that sand paper. The only draw back is that they are too small..


----------



## stinkty (Feb 14, 2006)

*Emery cloth med 260*

For the track surface at daytona


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

Hey Stinkty,

How WIDE is the roadway in your dio?

Fred


----------



## stinkty (Feb 14, 2006)

BatFanMan said:


> Hey Stinkty,
> 
> How WIDE is the roadway in your dio?
> 
> Fred


2ft wide 4ft long.


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

Huge! Can't wait to see finished pics.


----------

